# Spice Beauty CBD solution-driven skin and body care products



## Dawn (Jan 25, 2022)

*About Spice Beauty:*

Latina entrepreneur and mother of two, Brenda Sandoval Zorkin developed Spice Beauty's breakout launch, The Heel Stick, after searching for a remedy to treat her sore feet following the rare nights she went out and could get dressed up in heels. She came across CBD as a natural remedy for this discomfort and soreness, but most topical CBD products came in greasy balms or oils that would stain her favorite shoes. She set out to educate herself and started from the ground up to source and manufacture the highest quality, hemp-derived CBD and thus, the Heel Stick was born. Now, Brenda is on a mission to continue creating CBD solution-driven skin and body care products that provide relief and beauty benefits from head-to-toe.

https://spicebeautyco.com/

*Spice Beauty - The Heel Stick** $49*

Infused with 500mg of broad spectrum CBD, the no-mess formula protects feet from discomfort and relieves soreness and inflammation from high heels or tight shoes. Coconut oil moisturizes dry, cracked heels while peppermint essential oil provides an instant cooling sensation on tired toes. Conveniently sized to fit in your purse, the easy roll-on application doesn’t transfer, stain your shoes or leave behind a sticky residue.


*Spice Beauty - B&B Oil $58 *

A luxury bath and body oil featuring powerful anti-aging properties, soothing and calming benefits and a lightweight, non-greasy texture that works to hydrate even the driest skin. Features 500mg of broad-spectrum CBD plus Vitamin E and natural oils including avocado, grapeseed, sesame and safflower. Drop into your bath or massage onto body post-shower to unwind from a hectic day and provide all-over body and skin relief.



*Spice Beauty - Bath Salts $58*

A foaming, salt-infused formula that goes above and beyond with skin-brightening goat milk, real rose petals, and ultra-premium, broad-spectrum CBD. Goat milk's fatty acid-rich properties support the skin's microbiome while rose petals work to brighten skin. Epsom salts promote restful sleep and rejuvenation, while Pink Himalayan salts detoxify the body and work to reduce bloating. Featuring a foaming agent derived from natural coconut and palm oils, the soak creates a bubbly effect without leaving residue behind on the skin.


*Spice Beauty Body Cream** $72*

Formulated with ultra-hydrating Hyaluronic Acid plus Avena Sativa (aka Oat), Vitamin E, Jojoba Oil and Shea Butter, the moisturizer works to reinvigorate and bring skin back to life. Infused with Spice Beauty’s tech-forward CBD and a delicious, vanilla-caramel scent, the lush, natural, efficacious body beautifier will become your go-to for next level day-to-night nourishment.


*Spice Beauty Hand Cream** $42*

A powerful hand cream made with CBD, retinol and hyaluronic acid. CBD helps relax you while soothing hyaluronic acid leaves your hands hydrated and youthful. The soothing coconut milk scent hydrates and the vitamin packed formula transforms. You won’t use any other hand cream.


----------

